# Merry Christmas



## Resistance (25/12/19)

To all members celebrating


And to those not celebrating


From me and my Family to you and your Family

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## ARYANTO (25/12/19)

To my Vape Family .

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mollie (25/12/19)

Merry Christmas to all

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Room Fogger (25/12/19)

Merry Christmas to my Vape Family, May you have a blessed day. To those not celebrating please still enjoy the day with us.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/12/19)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (25/12/19)

Merry Christmas and a happy New Year

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (25/12/19)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------

